# Y mucho me tardaba aquella voz de cascabel



## violetta85

Hola,
Estoy traduciendo del castellano al italiano el relato _El loro de La Guaira_ de Manuel Rivas, pero no sé como traducir esta frase: "Y mucho me tardaba aquella voz de cascabel". 
No consigo traducir el verbo TARDAR. Según el Diccionario del espanol actual de Manuel Seco, este verbo puede tener dos significados: emplear un tiempo determinado en realizar una acción; emplear mucho tiempo (sin compl de tiempo). Me parece que estos significados no sean aceptables en este contexto, en el que el protagonista del relato está diciendo: "Así que aquel loro llamaba por Merceditas y eso me mantenía vivo, atento,en un mundo de nieblas y sombras, como si espiase por un agujero del cementerio. Y mucho me tardaba aquella voz de cascabel que decía: Ya voy, bonito, ya voy".
Otro problema es la expresión "voz de cascabel": puede significar "voce cristallina"?
Gracias
Violetta


----------



## a malta

Buon giorno Violetta!
A volte facendo un po' di ricerca sul vocabolario Spagnolo Inglese, e poi Inglese Italiano si trovano ispirazioni...tardar/linger/indugiare-soffermarsi...la voce, più che cristallina, la definirei argentina... è un aggettivo che suona un po' datato...d'altra parte, voce di sonagli non è altrettanto bello...vedi tu, ...aspetta comunque i solerti compagni spagnoli, ciao a m


----------



## violetta85

Buongiorno a malta, 
Grazie per la risposta. Non avendo a disposizione dei vocabolari di spagnolo-inglese ho provato a cercare online, ma non trovo la traduzione "linger".
Potresti dirmi su che vocabolario l'hai trovata? Te lo chiedo solo perché sto traducendo questo testo per un esame e devo motivare le mie scelte traduttive in un commento.
Grazie





a malta said:


> Buon giorno Violetta!
> A volte facendo un po' di ricerca sul vocabolario Spagnolo Inglese, e poi Inglese Italiano si trovano ispirazioni...tardar/linger/indugiare-soffermarsi...la voce, più che cristallina, la definirei argentina... è un aggettivo che suona un po' datato...d'altra parte, voce di sonagli non è altrettanto bello...vedi tu, ...aspetta comunque i solerti compagni spagnoli, ciao a m


----------



## a malta

Violetta! Qua sul WordRef!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

violetta85 said:


> ,
> Non avendo a disposizione dei vocabolari di spagnolo-inglese



Mah 

http://www.wordreference.com/

Spanish dictionaries:
Diccionario Español (Spanish monolingual)
Spanish Synonyms
Spanish<>French
Spanish<>Portuguese
Spanish<>English


----------



## violetta85

Grazie, ma riusciresti a mandarmi il link? Perché io quello che dici non lo trovo...



a malta said:


> Violetta! Qua sul WordRef!


----------



## Neuromante

El significado de "Y mucho se tardaba" que has escrito es perfecto en este contexto. 


*E si metteva troppo*


----------



## a malta

Violetta, in Spanish-English linger è una possibile traduzione...ma a quanto pare, Neuromante taglia la testa al toro con "E sici metteva troppo"...a far che


----------



## Neuromante

Nel originale non è scritto a cosa si riferisce, ma viene dato dal insieme. Avete capito cosa vuole dire il testo?: Lui sente il pappagallo che chiama la donna morta e passa il tempo ad aspettare la sua solita risposta.

Ma ho sbagliato un pochetto:
*E tanto mi ci si meteva*.
Lo so che è alquanto strano e che in italiano suona brutto da far schifo. Si trata di una forma usata quasi esclusivamente in testi poetici.


----------



## violetta85

Neuromante said:


> Nel originale non è scritto a cosa si riferisce, ma viene dato dal insieme. Avete capito cosa vuole dire il testo?: Lui sente il pappagallo che chiama la donna morta e passa il tempo ad aspettare la sua solita risposta.
> 
> Ma ho sbagliato un pochetto:
> *E tanto mi ci si meteva*.
> Lo so che è alquanto strano e che in italiano suona brutto da far schifo. Si trata di una forma usata quasi esclusivamente in testi poetici.



Grazie della precisazione!
No, la donna è viva: il pappagallo si trova in un patio e il protagonista, costretto a letto da una malattia, lo sente chiamare una certa Merceditas tutto il giorno. E una voce di ragazza risponde al pappagallo.
Sono riuscita a trovare l'espressione "y mucho me tardaba aquella voz", che è molto gallega e significherebbe "e non vedevo l'ora di sentire". Ti dice qualcosa?


----------



## Neuromante

Allora il contesto mancaba da brutto. No?


*E aspettavo ansioso la sua voce.*


----------



## a malta

Ciao!
Sì Neuromante, in effetti mancava ... ho trovato la traduzione del racconto, e questo "mucho me tardaba" viene reso prorio così (aspettar con ansia)...ora sarebbe interessante sapere se la si usa  frequentemente con questo significato...e la voce "argentina"...insomma, titinnante come i sonagli. State bene a m


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con _dativo ético_, frecuente en gallego con sentido encarecedor y expresivo, en este caso *me*, en gallego *tardar* significa 'resultar algo excesivamente lento', como es este caso que comentáis de Manolo Rivas. 
Aquel loro llamaba por Merceditas, insistentemente, y, dentro de su hundimiento moral, la presencia de la voz de Merceditas (el cascabel alegre de su voz que antes se comentaba, no voz cristalina, sino alegre) era su maná, su rayo de luz, su alegría, por eso _le resultaba insufriblemente lento el _tiempo que tardaba Merceditas en responder "Ya voy, bonito, ya voy"que es el rayo de esperanza del narrador en su tumba vital obscura, sola y triste.
_*Moito me tarda*_ es expresión que ya aparece en este mismo sentido moderno gallego en las _Cantigas de Santa María_ y en los _cancioneros profanos_: "*Moito me tarda meu amigo na Guarda!*" y es _giro casi estereotipado_ en el habla y la escritura, incluso instalada en la lírica.
En español se puede entender, sino con la precisión casi fraseológica del gallego, sí algo parecido con el uso del dativo ético, con lo que *tardar* es algo en lo que está profundamente implicado real y emocionalmente el protagonista, el yo de la narración .
La construcción es también estándar en el español de Galicia, en el que por razones de sustratos, abundan lo dativos éticos y las fraseologías gallegas con el sustrato gallego actuando como paradigma de la estructuras españolas que se adaptan con facilidad y de hecho conducen a muchos puntos en común con las variedades extremeña, canaria y americanas del español.


----------



## Neuromante

XiaoRoel said:


> Con _dativo ético_, frecuente en gallego con sentido encarecedor y expresivo, en este caso *me*, en gallego *tardar* significa 'resultar algo excesivamente lento', como es este caso que comentáis de Manolo Rivas.
> Aquel loro llamaba por Merceditas, insistentemente, y, dentro de su hundimiento moral, la presencia de la voz de Merceditas (el cascabel alegre de su voz que antes se comentaba, no voz cristalina, sino alegre) era su maná, su rayo de luz, su alegría, por eso _le resultaba insufriblemente lento el _tiempo que tardaba Merceditas en responder "Ya voy, bonito, ya voy"que es el rayo de esperanza del narrador en su tumba vital obscura, sola y triste.
> _*Moito me tarda*_ es expresión que ya aparece en este mismo sentido moderno gallego en las _Cantigas de Santa María_ y en los _cancioneros profanos_: "*Moito me tarda meu amigo na Guarda!*" y es _giro casi estereotipado_ en el habla y la escritura, incluso instalada en la lírica.
> En español se puede entender, sino con la precisión casi fraseológica del gallego, sí algo parecido con el uso del dativo ético, con lo que *tardar* es algo en lo que está profundamente implicado real y emocionalmente el protagonista, el yo de la narración .
> La construcción es también estándar en el español de Galicia, en el que por razones de sustratos, abundan lo dativos éticos y las fraseologías gallegas con el sustrato gallego actuando como paradigma de la estructuras españolas que se adaptan con facilidad y de hecho conducen a muchos puntos en común con las variedades extremeña, canaria y americanas del español.


Sí, bueno: En gallego es idéntico que en español Quizás un poco más común, pero idéntico.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

violetta85 said:


> Sono riuscita a trovare l'espressione "y mucho me tardaba aquella voz", che è molto gallega e significherebbe "e non vedevo l'ora di sentire". Ti dice qualcosa?





			
				XiaoRoel said:
			
		

> En español se puede entender, sino con la precisión casi fraseológica del gallego, sí algo parecido con el uso del dativo ético, con lo que *tardar es algo en lo que está profundamente implicado real y emocionalmente el protagonista, el yo de la narración .*



È per me molto interessante questa discussione. Grazie molte, Xiao. Mi sembra bellísimo, ma strano. Nella mia regione (Río de la Plata), capire questo senso di “tardar” non è immediato, non è cosa ovvia. Avrei fatto la stessa domanda anche io.


----------



## Geviert

Me pregunto en esta frase que nos ocupa cuál es la diferencia _específicamente gallega_ en relación el dativo ético del español estándar, que tiene la misma función encaracedora, expresiva, enfática, ponderativa o coloquial (_se leyó todo el libro sin protestar_) y permite del mismo modo expresar algo "en lo que está profundamente implicado real y emocionalmente el protagonista, el yo de [cualquier] narración". ¿No estamos hablando de la misma función?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Es el significado de tardar el que me resulta extraño, no el uso de un dativo ético. Aquí otro ejemplo: ¡Mucho me tardaba de verte a mi lado! (Edgardo J. Pantigoso). Este ejemplo, al igual que el que plantea violetta85, resulta inusual a mis oídos; es más: no lo habría entendido de buenas a primeras.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

La diferencia es extensiva. En gallego el _dativo ético es omnipresente_, casi obligatorio, junto al uso todavía más extensivo del _sufijo -_iño, también encarecedor (o peyorativo), y del apoyo o muletilla _carallo_ omnipresente en el habla familiar, mientras que el uso en español no es tan absoluto en cuanto al dativo ético y mucho menos en cuanto al diminutivo (exceptuando zonas como, por ejemplo, Cantabria con un -_uco_ también omnipresente en lo oral). Todo esto es más opaco en la lengua escrita gallega (pero no invisibles), a no ser en la literatura.


----------

